# OTICONS FACULTY 2023 Competition Announced!



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi All, in case you’ve not seen or been notified, registration for the OTICONS FACULTY 2023 Competiton has been announced today

Detail of early-bird registration etc., can be found at the page linked below:

https://faculty.oticons.com/


----------



## JokerOne (Sep 1, 2022)

A $75 entry fee will certainly keep the riffraff like myself away.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Sep 3, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> A $75 entry fee will certainly keep the riffraff like myself away.


yes, it is suspect


----------

